# B14_Stealth - work in progress....



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

This is my 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE 
... just like the title says, the work is still in progress 
all i need now.. is mo money ! LOL
Ill keep you guys posted on what other stuff i do to my car 
I hope you like it...
feedback is always appreciated


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

All I see are "X's".


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

red-x


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm odd... let me fix that


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lookin very good
what antennae is that?
what front clip is that?

love it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats the GTR front bumper...IIRC?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

antenna.. its the rabber one..from pepboys 
and yes it is the GTR front bumper, actually its the whole body kit, front,back and side skirts


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like it a lot better since you took off that stripe.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Car looks great. One thing i would do is get those smoked halo's and smoked corner lenses, but thats just my opinion. Dont get me wrong though it still looks hot.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Dry said:


> I like it a lot better since you took off that stripe.


 lol i totally forgot i used to have a stripe hehe...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol i totally forgot i used to have a stripe hehe...


 i already ordered chrome halos (gonna arrive tomorrow) and I got the crystal clear corners. They dont make the black/stealth ones anymore so i guess ill have to live with the crystal clear ones


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

your car=teh hawtnesssss.


......that is EXACTLY what i would like to do to my car, save for the antenna, and the rims. i like em, but i got a lil sumsumin planned.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks 
I know..all those parts cost a fortune, i got paid thursday , its monday... im already broke and waiting till next thursday, sad , very sad


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


>


Lookin good. I'm feelin the kit and the wheels.
(Thanks for giving me inspiration to get my GTR front painted)


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

makes me wish my car was black 

props on the ride though love the color and everything!


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Lookin good bro :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> Lookin good. I'm feelin the kit and the wheels.
> (Thanks for giving me inspiration to get my GTR front painted)


i love the GTR kit, the front bumper is gonna make the front end look very nice and clean


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice ride dude. :thumbup: you must be sponsored


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nice ride dude. :thumbup: you must be sponsored


 thanks man 
i wish was sponsored that way i wouldn't have to save every penny hehe.
Im gonna post more pics soon, im just waiting for my halos to come.
I'll take some shots of the back too


----------



## LLColeslaw (Mar 3, 2003)

clean look bro...excellent choice of kit. GTR rocks!! :thumbup:


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Your car looks a lot better now that you got rid of the aluminum spoiler and the stripe.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks guys, its gonna look better i think, hehe 
got my crystal clear corners few days ago and today i got my chrome halos. 
Now the hard part..is finding the 9003 female socket connector, it seems that none of the stores carry it


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Man your sentra looks great but there is one thing that stands and and kind of bothers me and that's the chrome trim around the windows, IMO i think it would look better black also. But on the positive side it is really really clean the body kits lines match the car well and with the black gloss it definately looks like its meant to be there, great job so far and keep it coming.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Zach200 said:


> Man your sentra looks great but there is one thing that stands and and kind of bothers me and that's the chrome trim around the windows, IMO i think it would look better black also. But on the positive side it is really really clean the body kits lines match the car well and with the black gloss it definately looks like its meant to be there, great job so far and keep it coming.


 thanks
i also think the chrome trim should be black but im gonna install the chrome halos nd the crystal corners so those might match with it since both of them are chrome.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

is that a civic? j/k It looks really good


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha, thanks


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> thanks guys, its gonna look better i think, hehe
> got my crystal clear corners few days ago and today i got my chrome halos.
> Now the hard part..is finding the 9003 female socket connector, it seems that none of the stores carry it


 you dont need the 9003 conector. i wired minf right to the factory harness and ive had it a little over a year and no problems. and its alot easyer IMHO all u need is the connectors off the new harness that plug into the halos and your done. ( also keeps the engine bay alot cleaner.) if you search u can find out how to do it very esay took me 10 min to wire ( no BS )


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what i figured, i think there are like 3 wires so im guessing, high , low and ground.
I can test which one is the wire on the car but i can't tell which one is it supposed to be on the harness that came with the lights.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

or do the colors match?
like the ones in the car & the harness..
i just got the lights last night so i havne't had time to lake a realy good look at the wiring.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i know i found a thread on here that i matched the wires of the halo connector and the OEM colors all i had to do was cut both connectors off and re attach there are only 3 wires to each connector for both plugs it was not hard at all. ALL i remember is that the middle one is ground ( on both )


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so what does the wire harness actually do?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> so what does the wire harness actually do?


IMO take up space in the box to much complications belive me you dont want problems down the line


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ok so i installed the halos today, took few hours cause the old headlight didn't wanna come out. Now...... the lights stick out about a good inch away from the grill, does that mean i have to bang in the radiotor supports? Plus the left headlight lights up like the whole left side of the road when im driving and im pretty sure it has something to do witht the fact that the headlight stick out. Not only that..but they are pointing up, i tried alligning the lights in front of a wall, but the adjustment knobs ( only 1 on each headlight) moves the light from left to right, but not up and down.. am i missing something. Another thign is that the lights would only scew in on the sides, it was impossible for me to get the nuts on the other bolts where the radiator support is. 
So so far they only look nice


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

get in contact with SETH i have 2 screws to adjust its just in the bottom they look like they hold the light in but they are the adjusting screws. mine are flushed with the rest of the car just like my stock lights were and i did not have to bang nothing. how did u wire it finally


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i cut off the 9003 femail connectors from the harness, there were 2 of em, i wired those to the stock connectors, and now they just plug in into the headlights.
Back to adjusting the screws, there is only one on the bottom and it moves it left and back i dont see any other ones. Do your headlights stick out or are thjey flashed with the grill ? (assuming you are not using the grill brackets that came with the lights)


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

ill see if i can get a pix and show you what i mean ill keep u posted


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool, thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

after taking a closer look at the lights today ( i couldn't see shit last night cause it got dark by the time i was able to put the lights in), i saw that it is not the radiator support that is blocking the light from going all the way in. The grill brackets are blocking it from going all the way in, right where they go around the radiator. This sucks since i shaved off the grill brackets off the lights and i need the ones that came with the car.
What do you think? Should i just try to bend them a little bit in so that they are closer to the radiator and then maybe the lights will go in... hmm....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i started custimizing the grill brackets that were on the car, cut parts of them just where they were wrapping around the radiator cause thats where the halos were being blocked. Tried fitting the halos and corners and corners dont light up to the screw hole on the lights..but thats no biggie. So so far so good, thank god. Ill take some pics of my progress.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ok here are some pix

headlights & corners out...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

now its time to cut the stupid grill supports, since i cut the ones off of the headlights, i had to keep the ones on the car, well ... at least parts of them, therefore i cut off the part that was blocking the headlights from going in all the way.

tools used:



















the result...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well... i ordered the Crystal Headlights on Monday :dumbass: they should be here within a week or so, i hope... I can't stand halos ...they are simply ..driving..me...insane :crazy: even tho ive only had them for few days LOL


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> well... i ordered the Crystal Headlights on Monday :dumbass: they should be here within a week or so, i hope... I can't stand halos ...they are simply ..driving..me...insane :crazy: even tho ive only had them for few days LOL


woohoo you're going to be my twin (other than my car is silver)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> woohoo you're going to be my twin (other than my car is silver)


 haha, got pics?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> haha, got pics?


great, USPS was here with my lights and i was sleeping...damn it.
oh well ill guess ill pick them up tomorrow...hopefully


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally got and installed my crystal clear headlights, they look...swweeeeeettt


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

hey sorry i didn't get to post (forgot to check member's ride)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=54849

theres my ride, i managed to get ad22vf brakes, tint, and clear headlights after those pics. was wiring it hard? I bought mine used from a local and didnt install em yet.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the halos? i cut off the plugs that camne with the harness and connected them straight to my stock sockets, only 3 wires , ground, high beam , and low beam. When i removed my halos and i put the crystal clear headlights in...i didn't have to change any wires cause the lightbulbs (H4s) fit perfectly into those plugs


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

your car has a cool side view


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks
yea the sideskirts make it look nice a and low, and the shadow helps too 
my friends say my car looks awesome at nigh hehe


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Go to eBay! I got everything for my car on eBay even my Hotshots Intake!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

huh? i do shop on ebay but why did you tell me to go to ebay look for stuff like what?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got some new pictures, well they are not that new cause i dont have halos anymore but this is what my car looked like with halos. I didn't wash the car before i took the pics so it might be dirty in some areas


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

why have I never seen that grill before.. its a b13's but yet not square. i am confused. anyway, you have one of the nicest b14's on the site, can't wait to see it in person *on friday the 13th*
cough::dont forget::cough


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> why have I never seen that grill before.. its a b13's but yet not square. i am confused. anyway, you have one of the nicest b14's on the site, can't wait to see it in person *on friday the 13th*
> cough::dont forget::cough


hehehe its a stock 95-97 sentra/200sx grill  you've probably havent seen it much because the majority of the people convert to a 98 sentra grill :thumbup: me included


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs thanks 
yea this is the stock 95 grill, i have a meshed one too that i made but i dont like it that much, i think the stock one fits better. Right now the meshed grill is on, but ill probobly change it before the meet. 

Got some more pics here...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

yea that's why I've never seen it before. I'm not a fan of mesh anything so I think it looks better. 
you need to get some dental floss and debadge your trunk. it looks so much better when its done


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> yea that's why I've never seen it before. I'm not a fan of mesh anything so I think it looks better.
> you need to get some dental floss and debadge your trunk. it looks so much better when its done


 before i debage the trunk i need a new trunk lid cause this one has holes after the old spoiler so its leaking.. 
whenever i get the new trunk lid, im gonna take the bages off.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

did you seal it good? my friend used bondo on his trunk


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> did you seal it good? my friend used bondo on his trunk


well its hard to seal it because i got i think like 8 huge holes in the trunk, its just easier to get the new trunk lid, cause rightnow it looks nasty like that and it's too expensive to let the shop do it, plus i dont have the time for it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys know that my new suspension parts are on my car! 
My Sprint Springs (2" drop all around ) have been replaced with Tein S.Tech lowering springs (2.5" drop in the front, and 1.1" in the rear)
The stock shocks / struts have been replaced with KYB AGXs.
Now the car drives and handles awesome!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks for letting us know ! im planning the exact same setup by next spring =]


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice!, for once my car drives like it should, before ..on my stock shocks/struts and the Sprint springs..it was riding like shit :dumbass: , bouncing around like basketball :fluffy: ,i got so damn tired of it :thumbdwn:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn it your car looks hot =) I might try and steal it when I see it at the meet lol jk 

Keep it up hun..see ya Friday!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn it your car looks hot =) I might try and steal it when I see it at the meet lol jk
> 
> Keep it up hun..see ya Friday!


thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

god damn it i lost my digital camera and i can't take any new pics of my car, well i guess ill have to go buy one before the meet on friday the 13th. Shit like this always happens in the worst times, now that i actually washed my car lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

just ordered my springs..tein s tech..i ordered my struts sunday..so all i need is the parts from above the spring


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> just ordered my springs..tein s tech..i ordered my struts sunday..so all i need is the parts from above the spring


above the spring? you mean the shock/strut mounts?
you should already have them from your old setup, i did. Unless you wrecked your car and you have to replace them totally


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> above the spring? you mean the shock/strut mounts?
> you should already have them from your old setup, i did. Unless you wrecked your car and you have to replace them totally



i installed coil overs n i didnt need those parts..n now i dont kno were they are...


my struts just came in today..now im waiting on my springs to get here


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> i installed coil overs n i didnt need those parts..n now i dont kno were they are...
> 
> 
> my struts just came in today..now im waiting on my springs to get here


damn that sucks that you can't find them, try looking in the classified section, or junk yards cause they might be expensive if you go to the dealer, everything is expensive at the dealership


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or try greg vogel.. he carry them parts cheaper than most other dealerships around.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hey liu.. nice sig. "In Process of Paying for banner space on nf and npm "
NissanForums has banners ????? LOL j/k
my firewall blocks all ads


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

gangster :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cdapimp691 said:


> gangster :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nething new?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well right now im upgrading my stereo system,just got myself a new head unit, Pioneer Priemiere, had to replace my old Kenwood cause it was driving me insane.
Since the HU is done.. im gonna replace my Polk Audio speakers with some Arc Audio components in the front and ARC Audio coaxs in the back and gonna get a 4 channel Arc Audio Amp to amplify those.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sounds good to me...bad news on my part..crashed the sentra.. pics are in the b14 page..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> sounds good to me...bad news on my part..crashed the sentra.. pics are in the b14 page..


oh man that sucks! , what happened?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

do u have ne pics of the new suspenion on with ur rims? those r 15s right? thats wha i plan on gettin but i wanna see how its gonna look ahead of time


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think i got few shots of the rear/side on my digital camera but since its nice today i might take few more pics. It rained so the car is little bit dirty but at least it should give you an idea of what it looks like


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think i got few shots of the rear/side on my digital camera but since its nice today i might take few more pics. It rained so the car is little bit dirty but at least it should give you an idea of what it looks like


coo pm me once u get em up..nick


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ok , i took the pics already, im gonna resize them and gonna post em within few minutes


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here you go.. some new pics:

warning: not dial-up friendly


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

those r 15s right? what size tire u got


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

some more .. 












Rear wheel gap:



















front wheel gap:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

u got some X...hit me up on Aim


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> those r 15s right? what size tire u got


yap those are 15s.. and tires are 195/50/15


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Looking good :thumbup: 
Could use bigger shoes though cause it looks like she has petite feet


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Looking good :thumbup:
> Could use bigger shoes though cause it looks like she has petite feet


haha


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Looking good :thumbup:
> Could use bigger shoes though cause it looks like she has petite feet


 i dont have money for new rims right now..plus im afraight they would crack cause roads around here suck, it happened to 2 of my friends


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, makes me want crystal headlights again.

What fogs are those?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, makes me want crystal headlights again.


hah yea me to .. time to whip out the credit card for them finally 

oh yea and about the tires .. i suggest 205-50-15's they fill the fenders much better and make the lowered ride more bareable


:thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> What fogs are those?


i got them from walmart. They were mad cheap .. like $19. It said "Off Road Use Only Driving Lamps- H.I.D look alike, halogen lamps."
hehe
they are brighter than my headlights and they appear blueish on the road but if you look at them they look yellowish.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

question to all, anybody knows where i could get the glowing gaugues for my ride for reasonable price? I need the ones without the tach. I just got my Glow HVAC thing and it looks so damn nice .. and when i look at my stock gaugues .. im bout to cry


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> question to all, anybody knows where i could get the glowing gaugues for my ride for reasonable price? I need the ones without the tach. I just got my Glow HVAC thing and it looks so damn nice .. and when i look at my stock gaugues .. im bout to cry


ok first things first WERD TO THE WALMART FOGS! i have them too :thumbup: and try out ebay for the gages. and don't get bigger wheels i think 15 or 16 at most makes b14's look so racy i love it any bigger and the brakes look like ya thru a cd back there. also with big wheels ya have NO side wall and its ruff as hell. badddddddddd ass car


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

id paint the drums black.....i just woulnt want to draw attention to the drums


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the drums that way tho, cause the calibers are painted yellow too. Belive me the wheels look so much bigger in person and the calibers go with em. U just have to see it in person


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Finally picked up parts for my new audio system. 
Since im so damn lazy i only installed the rear speakers. Replaced my old crappy Polk's with Arc Audio KAR Series Coaxial Speakers


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i like the drums that way tho, cause the calibers are painted yellow too. Belive me the wheels look so much bigger in person and the calibers go with em. U just have to see it in person


oh i have no problem with the wheels im rollin 15's too i just personally would paint them black so you couldnt see them as well just my opinion but its still looks really cool :thumbup:
i found some duplicolor red engine paint for 99 cents so i think mine are gona be red


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Here are some pics of the new Arcs and the old Polks.

Old Polks in the deck: 










New Arcs in the deck:










Arcs: 





































Comparison between Polks & Arcs


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> oh i have no problem with the wheels im rollin 15's too i just personally would paint them black so you couldnt see them as well just my opinion but its still looks really cool :thumbup:
> i found some duplicolor red engine paint for 99 cents so i think mine are gona be red


 i like yellow


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cut your back deck and mount the speakers on top of it would look far better and better sq imo then you could use the grills too


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Here are shots of the new Arc Audio KAR Series 400.4 Amp. 
4- Channels
400 Watts (under rated)
Still havent' install it yet cause im so damn lazy ... :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> cut your back deck and mount the speakers on top of it would look far better and better sq imo then you could use the grills too


well the rear speakers dont play a big role in my new system, the components in the front will,. With a good system you not supposed to hear that much sound coming from the back , its for the passangers. Most of the mids and highs supposed to come from the front.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

:thumbup: very nice, how does it sound?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

not sure yet.. LOL
i haven't hooked up the rears cause i still haven't installed the amp., i haven't installed the components either (gotta make holes for the tweeters first)
It took me forever to get the rear deck off ..cause i had my back window replaced and when they glued it on .. they glued part of the deck to the window...had to cut it and stuff. After all that i decided it was enough for one day. LOL (im just very lazy)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> im just very lazy


lol i heard that many of times :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yap, if i wasn't so lazy my car would probobly be done. 
Before i even start replacing the other speakers, i need to find all my tools, for some odd reason, i cant' find any of the ones i need!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

love everything except for the yellow drums/calipers...even the chrome trim around the windows, I say let it stay.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> love everything except for the yellow drums/calipers...even the chrome trim around the windows, I say let it stay.


 i got chrome trim around the windows ????!?!?!??!? 
LOL didn't even notice it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

never heard of arc. How are they supposed to be.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

The output on these speakers is higher and cleaner than Diamond Audio / Eclipse


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

U ever heard of Rainbow?


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

dude your ride is fly as hell!..... love the kit.... nice lowering job too.... your car is sweet!.... keep it up man


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

95seRguy said:


> dude your ride is fly as hell!..... love the kit.... nice lowering job too.... your car is sweet!.... keep it up man


 thanks dude, that means a lot to me


----------



## Blackout (Jul 7, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> thanks
> i also think the chrome trim should be black but im gonna install the chrome halos nd the crystal corners so those might match with it since both of them are chrome.


Our cars are really similar, but if i was to get rid of the chorme molding around the windows, how would i go about doing that and where would i get black molding. I also wanna do my doors, i can stand it right around the door handle that carpet crap.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Blackout said:


> Our cars are really similar, but if i was to get rid of the chorme molding around the windows, how would i go about doing that and where would i get black molding. I also wanna do my doors, i can stand it right around the door handle that carpet crap.


Paint the trim around the window


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Blackout said:


> Our cars are really similar, but if i was to get rid of the chorme molding around the windows, how would i go about doing that and where would i get black molding. I also wanna do my doors, i can stand it right around the door handle that carpet crap.


hey hey hey . about the door panels check this out hope this helps and if you paint your trim use duplicolor adhesion promoter and I would recommend satin finish paint its alot easier to use than gloss cuz you dont have to worry as much about dripping and the gloss showing imperfections remember the less glossy the easier it is to hide dents/scratches or anything of the like


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Good news, finally got my components and the new amp installed. Took a total of little bit more than 8 hours (including brakes..etc.). The system sounds awesome now, damn i love those components . At least now I can listen to words instead of pure bass. My car has so much bass that it would probobly drive you guys inane.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so this is my current setup:

*Head Unit: *  Pioneer Premier DEH-P760MP

*Front Speakers:* ARC Audio KAR 265 Components

*Rear Speakers:* ARC Audio KAR 6022 Coaxial Speakers

*Subwoofers:*  2 - 12" Phoenix Gold Type R's (500 Watts each)

*Amps: *  
Phoenix Gold Type R 500.1 (500Watts) Mono Class D (for subs)
ARC Audio KAR Series 400.4 (400 Watts) 4 Channel (for speakers)

*Wires: *  Memphis 4 Gauge Power/Ground wire Kit, Distribution block.

*Audio Control: * Memphis Line Driver


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

just got here at last  your black domina is the sweetest of all...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

grecsy said:


> just got here at last  your black domina is the sweetest of all...


 thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

today i went to do my inspection, and just like i suspected it.. i Failed 
C0 reading was 0.78 and the state's max is 0.5


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

bumerrrrr :thumbdwn:

hope you get it to pass :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah.. but im trying to pass it without spending shit load of money


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

got a cat?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> got a cat?


 yeah i got one, if i didn't have one, i wouldn't even bother going through the inspection


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i only got two engine mods, CAI and advanced timming ..could any of em cause high CO levels? Other than that i think the engine has too many miles, almost 200k.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

buy one of those emissions pass additives 
they have a guarantee


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey man,
I just want to say that I love your car. It's sorta the look that I've been goin for. I need to upload some new pics, but just havent' had the time. I have an idea for you that might make the car look a litle bit better. The gray trim on the side of the car that is like the dent protection looks kind of tacky. I had the exact same thing on my car which was black and i just hated the way it looked so i decided to take it off. It took me maybe an hour total to remove and wax the area up and I must say that it makes the car look like a million bucks. It cleans up the side of the car a lot. Just an idea that I thought i'd throw out there and if you are interested let me know and I can give you some pointers. Thanks


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Dude, love your car, thats kinda what I hoping to do to mine, Im usually not a big fan of body kits and stuff, but yours looks great, not real flashy for my taste and it still has a "i can kick your ass" look. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> buy one of those emissions pass additives
> they have a guarantee


the what now? lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this stuff...or something like that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> this stuff...or something like that


oh damni thought u were joking....that helps you pass emitions?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^ i just might need some..i dont kno if my car will pass..all i kno is my air bag light is on..so i removed the bulb


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> ^^ i just might need some..i dont kno if my car will pass..all i kno is my air bag light is on..so i removed the bulb


did you read the airbag light thread in the B14 section? it's a popular thread.

so what would cause you to fail? Intake, Header? I've never had an emissions test, so I don't know how hard it is to pass/fail.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> did you read the airbag light thread in the B14 section? it's a popular thread.
> 
> so what would cause you to fail? Intake, Header? I've never had an emissions test, so I don't know how hard it is to pass/fail.


I seen it but never read it..i havnt tryed yet..but here in ny alot of cars fail..my brothers alty failed and its compl. stock...so i could just wonder about the sentra :thumbdwn:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Zman125 said:


> Hey man,
> I just want to say that I love your car. It's sorta the look that I've been goin for. I need to upload some new pics, but just havent' had the time. I have an idea for you that might make the car look a litle bit better. The gray trim on the side of the car that is like the dent protection looks kind of tacky. I had the exact same thing on my car which was black and i just hated the way it looked so i decided to take it off. It took me maybe an hour total to remove and wax the area up and I must say that it makes the car look like a million bucks. It cleans up the side of the car a lot. Just an idea that I thought i'd throw out there and if you are interested let me know and I can give you some pointers. Thanks


 thanks 
i might remove the molding next summer.. or whenever im not too lazy. Ive been meaning to do it ..but.. i always find something else to do hehe


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Psychsal said:


> Dude, love your car, thats kinda what I hoping to do to mine, Im usually not a big fan of body kits and stuff, but yours looks great, not real flashy for my taste and it still has a "i can kick your ass" look. :thumbup:


thanks, i really appreciate it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> ^^ i just might need some..i dont kno if my car will pass..all i kno is my air bag light is on..so i removed the bulb


like Ninety-Nine SE-L said, read that thread, its easy and it works. If im not mistaken just open the driver's door , get in the car, turn the igintion on... to ACC without starting the car and and press the door ajar thing on the side of the door 7 times ..then start the car. I think thats how you do it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> did you read the airbag light thread in the B14 section? it's a popular thread.
> 
> so what would cause you to fail? Intake, Header? I've never had an emissions test, so I don't know how hard it is to pass/fail.


you are so damn lucky you live in Florida ..where they dont have inspections, damn i would do anything for not having to go through inspection ..well almost anything. Everytime i go through inspection i have to remove most of the aftermarket stuff ..that is ILLEGAL according to THEM, go through the freaking inspecation, and then put the shit back on. Just to piss them off.. I swap the parts while im waiting in line overthere. It really pisses them off..cause they can't do shit when they are inspecting it because everything is legal, except the emissions..etc. "


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Sentra looks beautiful. Really sleek. Side skirts are almost too big for the stealth look though. IMO. But nice none the less. Great job.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nismotuner said:


> Sentra looks beautiful. Really sleek. Side skirts are almost too big for the stealth look though. IMO. But nice none the less. Great job.


 what do you mean too big?
its the GTR kit.. ..it comes with those skirts.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

few days ago i replaced my Altezza's with the stock tails.
The altezzas looked great but they leaked so much, i just got tired of it..plus i had to go through inspection ..and they would fail me for having water in my tails.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> few days ago i replaced my Altezza's with the stock tails.
> The altezzas looked great but they leaked so much, i just got tired of it..plus i had to go through inspection ..and they would fail me for having water in my tails.


ack what are you doing? noooo 

Its easy to get them to stop leaking bro but I don't know if you'd want to do it. What I did was drill too little holes near the corners of the lights at an angle (kinda going upwards through the bottom of the clear lense and into the black portion of the lights). Drains well and they stay clear. And nobody even notices the holes- even when they get up close.

And I gotta say it again "Nice ass" :thumbup: 

I think what Nismotuner meant was that the sideskirts look too big w/o the flares. Then again I think they look great as is- cause you really can't tell on a black car unless you're up close.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> few days ago i replaced my Altezza's with the stock tails.
> The altezzas looked great but they leaked so much, i just got tired of it..plus i had to go through inspection ..and they would fail me for having water in my tails.


Honestly, I think it looks much better w/ stock tails. Altezzas always seem to make the car look cheap.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

Your car looks great B14_Stealth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> ack what are you doing? noooo
> 
> Its easy to get them to stop leaking bro but I don't know if you'd want to do it. What I did was drill too little holes near the corners of the lights at an angle (kinda going upwards through the bottom of the clear lense and into the black portion of the lights). Drains well and they stay clear. And nobody even notices the holes- even when they get up close.
> 
> ...


i DID that, still kept leaking, not only the water was in my tails, but in my trunk as well


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Honestly, I think it looks much better w/ stock tails. Altezzas always seem to make the car look cheap.


Yeah, same here, oginaly i hated the stock tails, but now... for some reason .. the car looks less ricy IMO.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RedSER93 said:


> Your car looks great B14_Stealth


thanks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

aye
i like the stock tails better


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

should get some red clears to make it look cleaner. just my .02 cents


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> aye
> i like the stock tails better


ditto. its something about the clear lens cover that i dont like the inside brake lens and turn looks good and the black housing but its that "clear" lens in contrast with the black it looks white i dont know if you got ahold of some se-l tails you would have a stalker on your hands :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> should get some red clears to make it look cleaner. just my .02 cents


 red clears? SE-L tails?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> red clears? SE-L tails?


im sure thats what he ment lui is a huge fan of the se-l's ...and so is mostly every other person that has ever seen them :cheers: it really would give your car that clean/semi subtle look your goin for


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah ok

i started messing around with my website, the new "design" is up and running but not all sections work so far News and Photos sections are the only working LOL
I uploaded some photos to the Photos section so check em out, im not sure if i have posted them in NissanForums already.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i've always thought your car looks great. it's so clean. nice to see actual progress vs the ever present "i'm gonna"


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks  , i try ... money is always the issue when it comes to the progress


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i fixed my Photos section @ my site http://www.impulsefusion.com , it should work now


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally my car passed inspection, so damn happy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

grats
mine never will


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

freaking NJ inspection sucks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got mine final inspected on Sat. I brought it down to my brothers dealer ship and got it inspected for 5$. And then threw the guy a 20tip


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice i paid $60. My car passed inspection without even getting inspected 
:thumbup:


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

here in SA town the vato's will do anything for a buck, so for an inspection sticker a 40oz is more than enuff. Inspection stickers for life, emissions no problem!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

My car was on for a short time. Then a srt-4 took over the rest.  I just needed to pass computer wise. and only cost 5$ for the sticker itself


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice car man keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally got my gauges installed on Friday (today is Sunday). 
Air/fuel (which is pretty much useless, but i had to fill in the hole on the pod) and
Voltometer (need that to check alternator / battery cause of the 2 amps in the back )


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> finally got my gauges installed on Friday (today is Sunday).
> Air/fuel (which is pretty much useless, but i had to fill in the hole on the pod) and
> Voltometer (need that to check alternator / battery cause of the 2 amps in the back )


^^Sounds like me, the air/fuel gauge looks sweet but usless. When I brought my pod it already came with the gauges and the guy who used to own it as a autometer clock in there..Im gonna replace it with a oil pressure the same time when I replace my front main seal


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice, how do you hook up the oil pressure? I know you would need an adapter because you mentioned that in another thread but where do you hook it up to?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u know what i just realized? 
I just realized that this thread has more views than any other one hehe.. its right after stickies with 3,748 views and counting hehe, i guess my car is popular and yet.. only 36 people voted in the poll


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tall me about it. Look at all the replies. What makes you so special?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> tall me about it. Look at all the replies. What makes you so special?


 lol
i know right, if somebody could tell me .. that would be great


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol
> i know right, if somebody could tell me .. that would be great


That your car is sweet looking :thumbup: 
I think you should add a cf hood and call it a day


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> u know what i just realized?
> I just realized that this thread has more views than any other one hehe.. its right after stickies with 3,748 views and counting hehe, i guess my car is popular and yet.. only 36 people voted in the poll


Happy now? I voted.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> Happy now? I voted.


me3


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok dammit I came I checked it out and I just nutted.....sweet ride man. You have gven me inspiration

and yes I am going with the GTR kit


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> That your car is sweet looking :thumbup:
> I think you should add a cf hood and call it a day


 I've been thinking about it.. maybe like the Invader hood or whatever it is callled. VIS makes it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> Happy now? I voted.



THANKS!!! :thumbup: 
I hope you didn't chose the last option


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ok dammit I came I checked it out and I just nutted.....sweet ride man. You have gven me inspiration
> 
> and yes I am going with the GTR kit


Sweet.. i love the GTR kit , next summer i might finish the kit by getting the fender flares. I'm also gonna get the whole car repainted black or red. Not sure yet.


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Sweet ride, are those the same rims that are on the OZ Rally Lancers?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> I've been thinking about it.. maybe like the Invader hood or whatever it is callled. VIS makes it.


That would look sweet..as for your paint. I think red will really brighten it up if thats what your looking for.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nissanpirate said:


> Sweet ride, are those the same rims that are on the OZ Rally Lancers?


thanks
the rims are Maxim Oxygen hyper gray


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> That would look sweet..as for your paint. I think red will really brighten it up if thats what your looking for.


yeah red would definitly brighten everything .. i guess its just a matter of money since they would have to paint the outside and the inside trims red


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> yeah red would definitly brighten everything .. i guess its just a matter of money since they would have to paint the outside and the inside trims red


My buddy could do it. He owns a body shop. Only problem is he is moving soon. So I gotta kinda hurry and get my car ready.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> My buddy could do it. He owns a body shop. Only problem is he is moving soon. So I gotta kinda hurry and get my car ready.


 ah  but its still a matter of money ( i ain't got none ) trying to save up for new rims.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

for now im thinking about getting new rims 17s i think.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> for now im thinking about getting new rims 17s i think.


It will look real sweet with that kit..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> for now im thinking about getting new rims 17s i think.


nono! i love your car so much and 17's will mess it up. if you want bigger just go 16 tops, i hate sentra with any bigger, they just look so out of place.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> for now im thinking about getting new rims 17s i think.


i think 17's would look bad ass.... just please dont get like some blinged out chrome or spinner wheels or anything, i saw a B14 in the bronx the other day with 18" chrome wheels and it made me sick.... since your car is black i would go with gunmetal with polished lip. just my opinion.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got the rim i think would look sweet on your car..but the only problem is im getting em..lol

Check out the konig holes. there bad ass


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah ive seen the konig holes, but i dont have money for them 
i might go with somethign cheaper from www.wheelsnext.com or something like that, i dont really wanna repalce the rims but my tires are gone and i since this one kid once to buy my rims and i need new tires why not get new rims with tires. 

Im cheap


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe something like this..still keeping the style of the rims i got now


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

or this


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

or these


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

these are nice


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah they look kinda cool, im not a big fan of a lot of spokes but those look nice, what make and model are those?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

how bout bronze rims or dark gold?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> how bout bronze rims or dark gold?


Good call....I've thought about doing that to MY rims. Gives it a nice touch.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Good call....I've thought about doing that to MY rims. Gives it a nice touch.


i love bronze/gold rims on the right color. if i put bronze on my car it would look stupid (the platnum silver) but on black, teal, blue it looks cool. accually bronze wheels are the only way to make that teal color look cool IMO lol









this one with a brushed lip and a mat bronze color would look soooooooooooooooo sexy!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, this thread just keeps going and going.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, this thread just keeps going and going.


can anyone make an energizer bunny smiley?


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

B14 Stealth,

Bro, this is a very very nice / sexy ride ! I am searching for a set of good body kit as well. The GTR kit is super ! How much did you pay for and from where... ? Thanks so much for your help !

Michael


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, this thread just keeps going and going.


haha :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Purple B14 said:


> B14 Stealth,
> 
> Bro, this is a very very nice / sexy ride ! I am searching for a set of good body kit as well. The GTR kit is super ! How much did you pay for and from where... ? Thanks so much for your help !
> 
> Michael


Thanks 
I got the kit for like $670 from somebody at Maxima.org this one girl sells them.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> how bout bronze rims or dark gold?


they actually might look good, my rims are hyper gray and i love the color ..they look so nice on the car.

What you guys think about hyper black? (too dark?)


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Can she still get the kit for that price....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ill ask my friend who is a member of Maxima.org , he picked it up from her, so ill have to check with him. I also wanna check a price for something, i wanna get those fender flares to finish off the kit, and since i got the kit through her maybe i can get a good price.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> they actually might look good, my rims are hyper gray and i love the color ..they look so nice on the car.
> 
> What you guys think about hyper black? (too dark?)


My brother got a black alty with hyper black mr3 and it looks sweet..ill get a pciture of it if you wanna see


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> they actually might look good, my rims are hyper gray and i love the color ..they look so nice on the car.
> 
> What you guys think about hyper black? (too dark?)


only if it has a polished/brushed lip to give it contrast...you dont wat an entirly black wheel, black tires and black car, a (mat/flat/semi flat) bronze would look very nice


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

To : B14_Stealth
When you check the price with her ( lady from Maxima.org ), maybe you can tell her that for $670, she will automatically have another buyer - me ! We can have a bit volume so maybe we can get a descent price on the kit and the stuff you're looking for. Thanks again ! 
By the way, the kit is not made of fiberglass ........ it's made of ABS plastic or pytheor.. ( can't spell the word )...

Michael


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey guys stealths thread will be locked just pm to each other. :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
in bronze


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> hey guys stealths thread will be locked just pm to each other. :cheers:


It only happens to me..he dont like me thats y


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> It only happens to me..he dont like me thats y


Grow Up!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

And btw - this crap is getting outta hand. Thread is TOO long. closed.


----------

